# RecipeDB - Centennial IPA



## micblair (23/9/12)

Centennial IPA  Ale - India Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes CaSO4 (20g) and CaCl2 (10g) added directly to the mashTarget pH for first runnings: pH 5.44Dry hopped with 30g of Centennial for 5 days.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      9 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    1.75 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.6 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.5 kg Weyermann Caramunich III    0.25 kg Weyermann Acidulated       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      70 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 10mins)    60 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 60mins)    60 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 20mins)    60 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     125 ml Wyeast Labs 1272 - American Ale II       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         45L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.067 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.017 (calc)   Bitterness 61.5 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 6.51%   Colour 18 EBC   Batch Size 45L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------

